# 2001 Altima lip kit???



## maddnyce (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a 2001 altima lip kit and not a whole body kit?


----------



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

no lip kit where released for 2nd gen altimas... you can use the accord OEM front lip like glenn does. for the sides... use 1st gen side skirts like me  ... for the rear I don't know what can you use.


----------

